# Market & Craft Show Displays



## Miz Jenny (May 1, 2013)

If you scroll through "soap displays" on Pinterest, you will find actual plans for a soap box display. I printed & showed hubby & he's going to make. The box has legs that pull down to put the box at 45º. He's going to use foam board, which will make them ultra light. I will either paint or cover with sticky shelf paper. This is perfect for alleviating some of the weight.

Moved from CP.


----------



## MaitriBB (May 1, 2013)

Nice!  Share pics when he finishes it


----------



## soaplink (Jul 25, 2013)

Regarding fairs and gift packaging; anyone have a link for REASONABLY priced gift boxes (plain or fancy), cellobags, any other packaging ideas or links.  Thanks!


----------



## savonierre (Jul 25, 2013)

thanks for sharing that OP.


----------



## savonierre (Jul 25, 2013)

@ soaplink
these are very reasonable
http://www.tealightboxes.com/category_s/5.htm


----------



## soaplink (Jul 26, 2013)

Thanks, Kellie!


----------

